# Showing Ribs



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Now, there's gonna be different opinions, by different folks, and I guess this could go into conditioning, but Im not so much talking about conditioning for a show, as much as I am asking this for health aspects...

I don't believe it's a bad thing for ribs to be showing, as long as the dog does not appear to be emaciated, starved, etc. I myself prefer a lean dog, because heck I know that being overweight can increase the chance of certain diseases/conditions to appear... It just makes sense...

Ive been told that my dog is too skinny. I can't even remember who it was some girl that my buddy brought over one night. And this was a couple months back, but I like how Chino looks and it just kinda popped back into my head... This person thought he was too skinny... And I thought to myself, why would she say he's too skinny?

In the light my dogs coat does allow you to see some definition in his ribs, and he has a nice tight tuck. You can't see backbone, and he definitely has muscle tone in his legs chest and back. He's not scrawny by any means...He's fed well, watered all the time, worked out and IN SHAPE. How is my dog too skinny? He weighs 58 lbs! Hows that too skinny? I know weight will vary based on the dogs structure but it makes me MAD when you try to keep your dog in shape and people criticize it, just showing you that they have fat, overfed dogs at home..

Hope I didnt offend anyone I just think that people should be able to keep their dogs at an optimal weight!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well 100 bucks says she's brain washed by seeing the AKC show dogs on TV or the commercial dogs and they are generally overweight. APBT's are suppose to show a little rib and muscle. I know when I was working out I wanted to see ribs and all the muscles around it...why not Chino?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think you should post some pics =) come on you should know by now that the general public thinks a pitbull is a cropped ear 100 pound killing machine lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Well 100 bucks says she's brain washed by seeing the AKC show dogs on TV or the commercial dogs and they are generally overweight. APBT's are suppose to show a little rib and muscle. I know when I was working out I wanted to see ribs and all the muscles around it...why not Chino?


See that's the thing. I used to be into body building when I was in high school and just think about it. Do you really think that people are underfed and starved when they can benchpress X amount of weight? Muscle doesnt just form because of resistances, but its a product of work, nutrition, hydration and rest... As our dogs are too. I see some dogs who have little to no muscle tone, poor dogs are probably unhappy with eating filler filled foods, or don't get fed enough, and then I can see when a dog is too skinny. But there's a big difference in being ripped, I think, and having the maximum definition and being able to see the bone through the skin....

but i said the overweight thing cuz it reminds me my dog is healthier than me i drink i smoke and am bigger than ive been Im getting back into things but this aint about me its about the dogs. I don't think it's just the dog shows. It's freakin everywhere man... I posted this on another thread and there was a 1 year old jack russell terrier that probably weighed 65 lbs! It was sad and disgusting (not the dog but how the owners kept it) and to think going off of fitness, my dog is less likely to get hurt, or contract some sort of ailment due to obesity, then a dog whose struggling just to get around. I felt so bad for that dog, and just walked away, not wanting to give them a piece of what I thought.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think you should post some pics =) come on you should know by now that the general public thinks a pitbull is a cropped ear 100 pound killing machine lol


Its about to rain pitbulls out here in OKlahoma, but when the sun's bright and I can get some good lighting I will show you what I am talking about..

And well.. I don't know about 100 lbs, but my boy is a 58 lb cropped killing machine (his kibble is scared to death of him)

I agree with you about the general public, but I am not talking about solely pitbulls. Since when is it cool to sport your winter fat all year round? Since owners of ALL dogs forgot what dogs should look like JMO


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Staffdaddy Chino is just fine ... Duece is 60lbs gained 2lbs on R/R (1 week to go yay) so before 5 weeks ago he was 58lbs anyway he just seen 1of his vets last wednesday and she checked immediately for rib and definition and looked at me and said ... 5lbs now~! lol so soon as he is done he has to lose 5lbs maybe less depending ... keep doing what your doing with Chino he looks awesome so while he's pulling and running circles ... their poor dogs can't get from a to b ... sad but true
Problem is people are use to house dogs ... round overweight house dogs ... food is love and so on ... Aint Chino still a baby ... cuz Duece just hit 1 ... their still growing ...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

most people's dogs nowadays are overweight. people's minds are skewed about what is the correct weight for a dog. my boss thought her tabby cat was too small, and the vet reassured us that most people just have overweight cats nowadays!

i know we've all seen photos of Chino and when I've seen them I've NEVER thought of Chino as underweight. 

My best friend keeps telling me Belle is too skinny, but I don't listen to her because both of her dogs are very much overweight. I like how Belle is looking, I think she is perfect, so don't think about what everyone else says, just know yourself that your dog is in good shape and is how you want him to be.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Staffdaddy Chino is just fine ... Duece is 60lbs gained 2lbs on R/R (1 week to go yay) so before 5 weeks ago he was 58lbs anyway he just seen 1of his vets last wednesday and she checked immediately for rib and definition and looked at me and said ... 5lbs now~! lol so soon as he is done he has to lose 5lbs maybe less depending ... keep doing what your doing with Chino he looks awesome so while he's pulling and running circles ... their poor dogs can't get from a to b ... sad but true
> Problem is people are use to house dogs ... round overweight house dogs ... food is love and so on ... Aint Chino still a baby ... cuz Duece just hit 1 ... their still growing ...


Yeah he's a bit shy of 9 months. I don't push him hard, but he has come into his own. He started losing the baby fat around 5 months, and the drive and energy has steadily been increasing since around 6 weeks. I can play with him for longer periods of time without him getting tired, and can finally START preparing him for a long road called training and conditioning. I wont work on "conditioning" til after the 1 year mark, as I realize he is still growing, but I am certainly watching his physique. It's easy to overfeed puppies IMO so he gets fed a nice steady amount, with a variation according to the amount of work/exercise he got that day.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol Megan ... my boss has 6 cats I work with well was 7 a few weeks ago but I had to put him down due to cancer ... but all 6 are over weight cuz she uses food to get them out of her hair and I hate it ... she says " they need to be fat so if they get sick they have something to live off of" exact words from a woman who weighs herself every morning and lives of vitamins and protein shakes ... its annoying since one of her ones from her jersey house suffers from diabetes ... ironic that people don't understand basic health in their animals ... dog cat or other ...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well people telling me that he is underweight doesnt make me want to feed him more, it just irritates me, because theres so much darn confusion when it comes to properly raising and caring for dogs, and many other animals at that. You can only learn from what youre exposed to, and what youre willing to dig up, so a lot of these people think it's okay for their house pets to have a "nice healthy" look to them. But its one of the little things that gets to me when I think about it. The feeling fades pretty quick because i KNOW i am not doing anything wrong, and in the long run my dog appreciates me wanting him to be where he should.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

that poor Jack Russell...I bet his stomach scraps the ground when he walks!









Anyways, reminds me of a old post, "you should pick a dog that matches you". Well I picked my dog because I'm active. If you're a freaking couch potato get a dog that likes to be lazy not an active dog. But that's off the OP...sorry everyone!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> that poor Jack Russell...I bet his stomach scraps the ground when he walks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL im offended! NOT lol... Im not a couch potato, but can be lazy. I just work a lot a lot a lot and sometimes find little motivation to get in the zone LOL

But as far as my dogs, I know they don't want to just sit and lay around, I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and exercise em, as much as they are willing to go out and play/work. Its not fair IMO to have a dog just because you want the companionship and not consider that you are slowly deteriorating it's health. Another owner would probably do better JMO

And that jack russell has NOTHING on the dog I saw at Petsmart. I was horrified. It looked like Jaba The Jack Russell..... Poor girl......


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Man your doing a great job with him so keep it going. You obviously did your research and are putting in dedication to his health. Keep it up ! can't wait to see vids of him pulling ... Duece only gained that weight cuz he hasn't been on his 4/5mile walks with me nor able to play tug at full force ... and I know these kids been passing him snacks when I'm not home but all that will end soon as he's cleared to resume his normal activity cuz he to is very high energy which is great cuz it motivates me to get the heck out of his apt ... 

Lol Jflowers my last pit was a couch potato and loved cartoons I couldnt get him to jog wit me for squat he'd look at me like (what are you nuts?)... go figure ... but I didn't get him I took him from someone ...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL well I havent tried to run with Chino because of his age, however one time on a walk I did speed up to a jog for about 50- 75 yards, just to see if he would try and pull too much, or possibly go right and trip me while on my feet... BUt he jogged right by me, so I think when he is of age where I don't have to worry about his joints, well then we'll go running once or twice a week... I just hate getting back into running after not for such a long time LMAO i need to quit smokin ciggs >(


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

stop the cigs and you and chino can run a marathon togetha  hahahaha.

oh. and belle runs awesome next to me.. but watch it... she tripped me once.. i had to limp home dripping blood lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> stop the cigs and you and chino can run a marathon togetha  hahahaha.
> 
> oh. and belle runs awesome next to me.. but watch it... she tripped me once.. i had to limp home dripping blood lmao


Well I just fear he might trip me because he's clumsy. Not too long ago he was darting across the bedroom, zoomed under and out from the bed right into the wall. It's like he was off by about 2 feet from whrre he SHOULD have run, but instead he smacked the wall and actually knocked out a bit of drywall LOL

I was mad, but more concerned with him but he kept being himself... And he didnt notice the scratch from the wall, so I call little marks on him from being too rambunctious Chino's "stupid scars" LMAO

But on another note he'd be a good motivator, and it'll help us both in the long run... I said long run... hahaha... Wow I need to get to work


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol I smoke too ... but I'll jog 2 or 3x a week ... otherwise we do speed walks for 4/5miles ... yea haven't done the jogging yet either with Duece cuz of age and his knee but I can wait ... long as we can do our walks again I'm good ... with his energy I start running he just might take off and drag my 125lb tail thru Harlem ... smh
Lol Megan when my old guy (R I P) Biggie was of age to jog and I took him the first time he did well for a few BLOCKS then did a sudden hault like a damn emergency break and I headphones on an all hit the ground like a rag doll ... I can laugh now but I was NOT laughin before and he had this perplexed look on his face ... omg the memories


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lol I smoke too ... but I'll jog 2 or 3x a week ... otherwise we do speed walks for 4/5miles ... yea haven't done the jogging yet either with Duece cuz of age and his knee but I can wait ... long as we can do our walks again I'm good ... with his energy I start running he just might take off and drag my 125lb tail thru Harlem ... smh
> Lol Megan when my old guy (R I P) Biggie was of age to jog and I took him the first time he did well for a few BLOCKS then did a sudden hault like a damn emergency break and I headphones on an all hit the ground like a rag doll ... I can laugh now but I was NOT laughin before and he had this perplexed look on his face ... omg the memories


i bet he was like......


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Most dogs are slightly over weight. So ppl think that is the norm and when they see a dog in shape they think it is skinny. You should be able to see ribs and depending on conditioning some back bone. Some of my dogs like tempest shows a hint of the top of the hips but it's because she expends a lot of energy and I always battle with her weight.

I get crap all the time my dogs are too skinny but the muscle tone disagrees. After siren came off her wins at the the ADBA I put 2 lbs on her and I still get ppl saying she is thin. Mostly it is ppl at the AKC club that do not know what an in shape dog looks like sine their dogs roll every where they go! lol 

These dogs are the most athletic breed and being lean and toned is part of the breed. Many are just not use to it and it sounds like chino is in ok shape for a pet. Keeping dogs lean and in shape extends their life and keeps them healthy. They will have less injuries and health issues than an dog who is over weight, just like ppl.

As long as the AKC/UKC shows fat dogs and they are put on TV in commercials and movies that way, that is what will be perceived as normal.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lmao ... man I tried jogging with him a few more times with no success he was just not cut out for it ... walks yes jogging nO ... laziest pitbull I have ever seen in my life but I loved him dear he made up for it in other ways so i'm greatful ...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I get crap all the time my dogs are too skinny but the muscle tone disagrees.


:goodpost:

That's exactly how I feel about it! Do you really think these dogs would be RIPPED everywhere else?!?!?! :hammer::hammer:


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Good thread!

I think there is a difference between good shape and great shape. It sounds to me that Chino is in good shape. A emaciated dog will normally be flat in regards to muscle. I like to see the last two ribs, I like lines of muscle along the rib cage as well.

Now my UKC dogs can hold heavier muscle than my ADBA boy, a lot of this depends on genetics, but a large part could be how you exercise and how you feed.

Right now I'm getting Co ready for a show, 45 minute hand walks in the morning, followed by morning feeding(raw fed), afternoon up downs for about 20 min, feed raw, this routine normally gives him the lines I like and night and day of show no feed normally gives me the last two ribs. He is walk around weight 59 show weight maybe 56-57.

I like heavy muscle over lean for UKC, not fat but he is definitely thicker. When I want him leaner I incorporate swimming, biking, less hills and no drag weight, I'm also more conscience of red meat in his diet.

I don't think Co is fat, UKC GRCH, on a scale of 1-10 I would give him a 7.8 lol

At shows I've never been told he was far only that he felt great when the judge went over him, 57 pound hard body lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> Good thread!
> 
> I think there is a difference between good shape and great shape. It sounds to me that Chino is in good shape. A emaciated dog will normally be flat in regards to muscle. I like to see the last two ribs, I like lines of muscle along the rib cage as well.
> 
> ...


post a pic!!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

everyone tells me lexis to skinny epecially people who own overweight ambullys and swear ther apbts thats wen i pick up a stick and make lexi jump up to my head and then ask them if they still think shes in bad shape and the response i get is wow my dog cant do that and i just say mabey hes too fat lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I would like to see what your idea of in shape is for a bully........


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I want to see what your talking about also 

Nothing wrong with seeing ribs and a little back bone...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude I'd be showin off Lil Bit every time I got the chance. She's precious!! 

The definition=amazing!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Just for the record A dog who's showing ribs is not emaciated in any way.
Emaciation is caused by the body eating its muscle. Emaciated dogs do not have muscle mass. A dog who's in peak physical condition or even a dog that carries the genetics to appear to be the same will show ribs and will still have notable muscle in between the ribs and everywhere else for that matter. Note the difference between these two pics, The first one shows ribs yet has no muscle mass to be found anywhere. The second shows ribs yet shows muscle mass everywhere.. That's the difference.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lol I smoke too ... but I'll jog 2 or 3x a week ... otherwise we do speed walks for 4/5miles ... yea haven't done the jogging yet either with Duece cuz of age and his knee but I can wait ... long as we can do our walks again I'm good ... with his energy I start running he just might take off and drag my 125lb tail thru Harlem ... smh
> Lol Megan when my old guy (R I P) Biggie was of age to jog and I took him the first time he did well for a few BLOCKS then did a sudden hault like a damn emergency break and I headphones on an all hit the ground like a rag doll ... I can laugh now but I was NOT laughin before and he had this perplexed look on his face ... omg the memories


yeah Belle was joggin fine and suddenly she made a beeline to my other side and i tripped and SWEAR i sailed like 5 feet before skidding along the sidewalk. sooooo horrible. she just stood there and looked around like nothing had happened. i was just happy nobody had seen it happen LMAO.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> Just for the record A dog who's showing ribs is not emaciated in any way.
> Emaciation is caused by the body eating its muscle. Emaciated dogs do not have muscle mass. A dog who's in peak physical condition or even a dog that carries the genetics to appear to be the same will show ribs and will still have notable muscle in between the ribs and everywhere else for that matter. Note the difference between these two pics, The first one shows ribs yet has no muscle mass to be found anywhere. The second shows ribs yet shows muscle mass everywhere.. That's the difference.


:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good idea marty!
Siren









Tempest









Monsoon out of shape









Typhoon


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I don't like to see all the ribs poking out personally, a little rib, no backbone or hip showing but all easily felt and definitely able to see the definition of the muscles but I have to admit I have two boys who could lose a few......all that being said, I rescue not show so my standards are a little different. As for the OP, I think Chino looks great and I have offered to take him and spoil and cuddle his cute self!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> Just for the record A dog who's showing ribs is not emaciated in any way.
> Emaciation is caused by the body eating its muscle. Emaciated dogs do not have muscle mass. A dog who's in peak physical condition or even a dog that carries the genetics to appear to be the same will show ribs and will still have notable muscle in between the ribs and everywhere else for that matter. Note the difference between these two pics, The first one shows ribs yet has no muscle mass to be found anywhere. The second shows ribs yet shows muscle mass everywhere.. That's the difference.


That's a great looking blue dog! I want one like that! :roll:
:goodpost:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL, of course you do Lisa!!!
bahahahahahhaha

that dog looks so sick and sad


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

First off WOW!! Yeah Cochise is no where near that, I would rank the dogs pictured above by Marty and as much as I hate to say it, Lisa I believe it is, as 10s in regards to conditioning.

I dont know about a in shape AmBully, I dont own one, but I am happy with Co's conditioning. I wouldnt say he is fat but he is definitely not in prime condition, like the dogs above. 

I have to drop his score LOL to 6.9 

Here is where I like to show my UKC dogs for the most part, in the pics Co is about 2 pounds from where I would show him. Pretty much at home weight. 

Would you say that genetics or conditioning plays the bigger role in the overall shape of a dog, Marty and Lisa?

Could any dog be conditioned to the point of Lil Bit and the Blue dogs pictured above?

All dogs aside from Co are his littermates, in pics I posted.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Last one

All dogs are Grand Champion UKC show dogs under 2 in age. They definitely are not ADBA show condition by any means, but I would not classify them as roly poly or obese fat dogs. Thats just me and I am bias, I of course also would not call them AmBullies, although Cochise was called one.

They are pitterstaffs, no AKC blood in the last 5 generations however. (As far as AKC registered dogs, or AKC eligible)


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

BullyTheKid said:


> Would you say that genetics or conditioning plays the bigger role in the overall shape of a dog, Marty and Lisa?


BTK, Lilbits genetics play's 100% of her conditioning... she's never been worked, walked over 20 mins (just to talk pictures) hardly ever goes outside anymore and is a couch potato, she's just a good looking house dog, when I show a dog it's took off the chain and shown and they win shows... so with all my dogs its genetics 100%



> Could any dog be conditioned to the point of Lil Bit and the Blue dogs pictured above?


No not any dogs... genetics plays the biggest role in how a dog will/can look 

By the way your dogs look happy and healthy thats what matters, keep up the good work man


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you Marty I may bring the old man for you to see when we meet up, pedigree in hand so you can check out the blood lol. You are going to be surprised! You may actually know some of the dogs.

Even at his best he was no where near as conditioned as Lil Bit, I have to dig up some pics, of him as a young go getter.

I know a lot of the people who are reading this will wonder how a dog is conditioned to look the way of some of the Game lines. I have always believed it was somewhere around 80 percent genetic and 20 percent feed and condition, but Lil Bit has proved that theory wrong. I have seen maybe a handful of Amstaffs less than 5 that have that conditioned look, very interesting. As to how fast that trait can be lost in a breeding program, I would be interested to know. 

I have never in my UKC show career seen a large amount of UKC dogs, in the condition of the dogs I have seen at ADBA shows. I would love for someone to come on here and explain the difference in muscle type, in relation to dogs. I have done some research on muscle fibers and how the muscles work in correlation with activity, but I am far from an expert.

Sorry StaffyDaddy I am way off the OP, I apologize.


----------

